

Can books substitute an MBA? - bloodyawful
http://personalmba.com/best-business-books/

======
bloodyawful
Further to the post on "10 books to substitute a CS degree", have any of you
come across the personal MBA programme? Of course, practical experience is
required, but do you think such a scheme (experience + books) can ever be as
good as academia + experience?

~~~
morselsrule
It can probably be as good as academe, but never as good as experience. Most
of the benefit from business school is the network anyway, not the book
learning.

